# Senate Bill S510



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Has anyone heard anything about this? I am going to check in on it later today, gotta go now.

Senate Bill S510 Makes it illegal to Grow, Share, Trade or Sell Homegrown Food


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeh,I suppose they want to declare farming illegal.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Say good bye to any organic markets and the likes. Good bye sweet corn stands, veggie stands, etc. I hope this is not true. Our Goverment has more important things to worry about than this.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

f-them what are they going to do, throw you in jail for growing your own food? there are tons of poor people, who grow their own food, next riot will be in the US, and it will make Greece unrest look like a church meeting.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Not sure what it's all about, but it's all over the internet. Snops anyone? I tried to find it on snops and factcheck and neither had anything that I could find. At least snops didn't try download on my new laptop. 
This sounds to nuts to be true, but I an learning not to underestimate the stupidity of the left.



> S. 510: FDA Food Safety Modernization Act (GovTrack.us)
> A bill in the US Congress: A bill to amend the Federal Food, Drug, and Cosmetic Act with respect to the safety of the food supply.
> http://www.govtrack.us › Congress › Legislation
> 
> ...


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Here is a couple of places that has some information on this subject.

http://www.topix.com/forum/city/paintsville-ky/TU04QDO2GRRBGG3DT

http://foodfreedom.wordpress.com/2010/04/24/s-510-is-hissing-in-the-grass/#more-1828


----------

